# "Instant Superstar" Music has Sure Changed



## fureverywhere (Dec 22, 2015)

Something I find kind of disgraceful now is how much the music biz has changed. Not being esoteric but I have always been a rock geek. What was the lineup for Jeff Beck's "Truth"? How old was he and what was Stevie Winwood's first band? That would be awesome, rocker's Trivial Pursuit with no electronic gadget cheating.

But anyways you remember back in the day when musicians paid their dues? Some of them might go through a bunch of bands. Some might move on to solo careers. But there was always a history of how they evolved. These days that doesn't happen so much anymore.

I think some of the offenders are of course...

The Internet-Places like YouTube, broadcast yourself indeed...you do a ten minute clip playing "Space Truckin" on banjo...it goes viral and you are a superstar...for that month

Disney and related Big Corp- My daughter laughs when I call Mickey the Anti-Christ but I'm completely serious. Those companies have hands in virtually every market. Often disguised under other brand names but mega conglomerates all the same. Think of all the singers...Miley Cyrus, Taylor Swift...

Yes, talented but where exactly did they pop up from? Rhianna for instance had the song "Umbrella" that launched her career. Not the deepest lyrics, I understand someone scribbled them on a cocktail napkin in half an hour and I do believe that. Now compare that to Diana Ross. Far more range yet it took her *years *to climb up there.

Now one song, one video and Supastah, I miss the old days


----------



## jujube (Dec 22, 2015)

I look back at what the "great" singers (Diana Ross, Loretta Lynn, Johnny Cash, the Motown folks, to name a few) had to go through to get to where they are/were ...... sleeping in old busses, playing at high school sock hops and county fairs, one-night stands in smoky bars.  And then you have the just-add-water "superstars" who didn't have to pay their dues but get the same adulation with far less talent.  Bah humbug.


----------



## Lane (Dec 27, 2015)

I think the thing is, today everyone wants attention, the media and the internet can give that if your in the right place at the right time..."man that is i big incentive to do anything and get it out there. one liked, and charted record, by 450 people is a ton of money. everything in that world today ,,music and entertainment is about a dollar.  just my thought.


----------

